# Tyre pressure gauge



## Panter (24 Sep 2007)

Could someone recommend an accurate one?

I'm not sure I trust the gauge on my Lidl track pump, I thought my wheel was gonna explode earlier 

Mainly for road tyres but if it'll do MTB ones then that'll be a bonus.

Obviously cheaper would be better, but I don't want to kill my new road bike before even riding it properly.


----------



## stevenb (24 Sep 2007)

I've just bought a Topeak Joe Blow Max track pump for £19.99.
It's great and does both valve types...including dunlop valves, it comes with the bladder and ball valve adaptors too and the locking switch on it works well.
i just couldn't believe how under inflated my mtb slicks had been until tonight!!!!


----------



## stevenb (24 Sep 2007)

ps. Bought it from Chain Reaction Cycles and the pump goes up to 120psi.


----------



## DLB (24 Sep 2007)

the best i have tried is from Tesco and cost £10 (i have only tried budget pumps tho)

C+ magazine has a review of all types of pumps this month.


----------



## mondobongo (25 Sep 2007)

If you are looking for just a pressure gauge to use with your track pump they are not cheap this one was the cheapest I could find that would work on presta valves, gauges for schraeder car type were a hell of a lot cheaper. Me I would buy the Joe Blow for 19.99 for £3 more you get a pump as well as a gauge.


----------



## Panter (25 Sep 2007)

Thanks Guys, appreciated 

Yeah I was just looking for a gauge really. My track pump is one of those Lidl £2.99 bargain ones so I really just wanted a gauge otherwise the pump isn't so much of a bargain lol

mondobongo, I think that was about the cheapest I found, just didn't want to believe it. As you say, it'd make more sense to just buy a better pump.

I suppose there's a false economies moral hidden in there somewhere................................


----------



## alfablue (25 Sep 2007)

Could you just borrow / try a mate's track pump - if its a good quality one but shows near the same pressure as your Lidl one, then the Lidl is fine. I tend to think one gets what one pays for, but it could possibly be accurate.


----------



## Panter (25 Sep 2007)

Thanks alfa, kind of what I'm thinking really.

I'll "calibrate" my finger with the pinch test to the right pressure then just get a decent pump when the Lidl one fails.


----------



## Chris James (25 Sep 2007)

I got a pressure gauge for about £8 from my LBS. Can't remember what the make and model is though.

It has a dial on it, rather than digital read out, and you seem to lose about 10 psi of air each time you check your pressure! Having said that it seems quite accurate.

I mostly just pump up my tyres 'hard' with my track pump and leave it at that.


----------

